# Boston Police uniforms stolen



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

WEYMOUTH, Mass. — Weymouth Police say the thief or thieves broke in to Andrea’s Police and Fire Uniform and Supply inside a strip mall on Route 53.

“It was determined that there was a break in the overnight hours,” said Lt. Thomas Farrell of the Weymouth Police.

A worker discovered the break in on Monday morning and called police. Detectives determined they made off with police uniforms.

“And it’s believed that four Boston Police dress coats and pants along with a leather jacket are gone and are missing at this time,” said Lt. Farrell.

But why? That is the big unknown tonight.

“People may wonder why they are stealing police uniforms and what’s the reason for it,” said Lt. Farrell.

Police are not certain, but with the Boston Marathon a few weeks away, there is concern.

“It could be any number of things… someone could be impersonating a police officer to commit other crimes,” said Lt. Farrell.

In 1990, thieves dressed as Boston Police pilfering precious art worth millions from the Gardner Museum in the Fens area of the city. The art was never recovered. The thieves remain at large.

Boston 25 has learned that when the manager of the store arrived on Monday morning, several drawers inside were rummaged through. Next to the register were several bags of police equipment. Inside were the following items: flashlights, handcuffs, mace and riot-style helmets.

Why they were left behind is unclear. But perhaps it will help investigators paint a picture of what the thieves had in mind.

In the meantime, police are asking the public to keep their eyes open and report anything that seems out of place.

“Call the police and we can make a determination if they think they’re impersonating a police officer,” said Lt. Farrell.

Boston Police say the dress coats are not something they wear everyday, definitely not at the marathon and would stand out.

A full inventory is being done to see if anything else was taken as the investigation by Weymouth Police continues.




Boston Police Uniforms Stolen From Weymouth Store


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

As long as they are okay with working Mass/Cass, I don’t have a problem with this.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I think there are plenty of BPD command staff that could be credibly accused of impersonating police officers as well.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Galls.com: Shirts pants and hat.
CopsPlus.com: boots, holster and leather.
eBay: for a fake radio or one listed "for parts only" Or find a cheep scanner to keep tabs on what the real cops are doing. you don't need any special just something that can get 400MHz and up.
Copcollectibles.com/collections/bpd/products/bpd-boston-police-officer-police-badge-replica-movie-props


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

At what they charge, I wish I thought of this.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

That place always looks like a tornado tore through it on a normal day. I’m surprised they knew what was missing. It is definitely sketchy with the marathon coming up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Well if I see someone working a traffic post at the marathon in a dress jacket I’ll know they’re either insane or a dry cleaner burglar.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Real life remake of “the town” ?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

WMA7787 said:


> Real life remake of “the town” ?


If some Nun's habits are missing then somebody call the Feds!!!


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

They just wanted to work details...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> If some Nun's habits are missing then somebody call the Feds!!!


Impersonating a Nun is a crime which falls under Vatican jurisdiction, you'll face an Inquisition.

and NOBODY expects that.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> Impersonating a Nun is a crime which falls under Vatican jurisdiction, you'll face an Inquisition.
> 
> and NOBODY expects that.


I'm ashamed of myself knowing exactly what you were referring to.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

RodneyFarva said:


> I'm ashamed of myself knowing exactly what you were referring to.


I’d be ashamed of any cop NOT knowing it…


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

"It's the BISHOP!!!!"


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> I’d be ashamed of any cop NOT knowing it…


I used the line on a detective last month.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Goose said:


> I used the line on a detective last month.


YOU, are my Hero.

I used to use great movie lines in my reports and testimony. “The Murder Gun” was a favorite. DA loved it. DEF hated it.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> I'm ashamed of myself knowing exactly what you were referring to.


Take pride and show no shame brave knight!


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

$5,000 reward offered for information in stolen Boston police uniform case









$5K reward offered for information in stolen police uniform case


Boston Police Department uniforms were taken from a store last month.




www.wcvb.com





FBI involved now, something must have their attention


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Tango_Sierra said:


> $5,000 reward offered for information in stolen Boston police uniform case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After what happened in NYC yesterday I would hope they'd take this a little more seriously.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> "It's the BISHOP!!!!"


I can't believe I didn't reply to that the day you posted it. "DON'T SAY THE KID'S NAME, VIC!"


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

HistoryHound said:


> After what happened in NYC yesterday I would hope they'd take this a little more seriously.


If a fastidiously dressed cop walks up to you…it’s not a cop. 90% of them look like shitbags in baggy uniforms…


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> If a fastidiously dressed cop walks up to you…it’s not a cop. 90% of them look like shitbags in baggy uniforms…


NYPD uniforms are atrocious. I remember when I was last in NYC in a subway train and two of them walked on. They looked like they were carrying around $20 in nickels in their pants.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

DPH1992 said:


> NYPD uniforms are atrocious. I remember when I was last in NYC in a subway train and two of them walked on. They looked like they were carrying around $20 in nickels in their pants.


I worked with a retired NYPD guy. They have some kind of weird culture that they basically like their uniforms to look like shit. Pretty much they feel like if your uniform looks too nice, you must not have been on the job long and you don’t do much police work. Apparently new officers would try to buy retiring officers’ beat to shit leather duty belts to replace their brand new ones because they wanted to look “salty”.

Dude would literally come into work looking like he slept and showered in his uniform for the last two weeks, then get pissed when any supervisors mentioned it.

“It’s a fawkin uniform, it’s gonna get fawkin shitty when yah on tha jawb”


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

EUPD377 said:


> I worked with a retired NYPD guy. They have some kind of weird culture that they basically like their uniforms to look like shit. Pretty much they feel like if your uniform looks too nice, you must not have been on the job long and you don’t do much police work. Apparently new officers would try to buy retiring officers’ beat to shit leather duty belts to replace their brand new ones because they wanted to look “salty”.
> 
> Dude would literally come into work looking like he slept and showered in his uniform for the last two weeks, then get pissed when any supervisors mentioned it.
> 
> “It’s a fawkin uniform, it’s gonna get fawkin shitty when yah on tha jawb”


We have guys like that...but it’s not to “look salty” they just want to spend their uniform allowance on Christmas gifts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

EUPD377 said:


> I worked with a retired NYPD guy. They have some kind of weird culture that they basically like their uniforms to look like shit. Pretty much they feel like if your uniform looks too nice, you must not have been on the job long and you don’t do much police work. Apparently new officers would try to buy retiring officers’ beat to shit leather duty belts to replace their brand new ones because they wanted to look “salty”.
> 
> Dude would literally come into work looking like he slept and showered in his uniform for the last two weeks, then get pissed when any supervisors mentioned it.
> 
> “It’s a fawkin uniform, it’s gonna get fawkin shitty when yah on tha jawb”


I have a friend who is a recently retired high ranking NYPD officer and he told me the same thing. I've had him out here on a few ride alongs and he was amazed at the difference between the two departments.... and that's not only referring to the uniforms.

We are the exact opposite. We shine our leather gear and our badges, and try to wear uniforms that look new. We actually have inspections by the watch commanders during some roll calls to ensure this. Officers who don't look "up to snuff," are taken aside and spoken to. They are the exception rather than the norm. (Check out the very first episode of Adam-12. It starts out with an inspection of the watch by a lieutenant at the back of the original North Hollywood Police Station, which I worked at back in the 90s.)

The idea is to look professional and not like a "soup sandwich." While we are sizing up the suspect, they are doing the same to us. Makes sense to me. 

(Since Covid came along, many of our officers now wear BDUs in order to be able to wash them at home rather than at the dry cleaners, which can get pretty expensive after a while. Hopefully at some point, we'll get back to "normal" and get rid of the BDUs and everyone will wear the regular uniform.)


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

If you see an officer working a road detail and not looking into the hole or on his cell phone, I would check his credentials.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> If a fastidiously dressed cop walks up to you…it’s not a cop. 90% of them look like shitbags in baggy uniforms…


I buy baggy so people assume I've lost weight. Plus, if I GAIN, it's not as quickly noticeable. Slow of body quick of something else in my head area, I think.
But I do try to keep my uniform clean. 
And who DOESN'T OCCASSIONALLY look in the hole? A) normal curiosity. B) easier to judge how to handle the traffic if you have a clue what the workers are going to do next. C) it's often easier than dealing with, "What are they doing?" "Why can't I go that way?" "A flagman could do your job. You should be fighting crime." "Does the bus to Brockton Center stop along here?" "Is there a shoe repair shop around here and what are the hours?" "How do I get to Crestwood Rd. in Barrington, Rhode Island from here? I have to pick up my cousin in 20 minutes."

I pay a LOT of attention to the street to protect my job and monitor the traffic, but I'm only human and can't stand complicated questions.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> I buy baggy so people assume I've lost weight. Plus, if I GAIN, it's not as quickly noticeable. Slow of body quick of something else in my head area, I think.
> But I do try to keep my uniform clean.
> And who DOESN'T OCCASSIONALLY look in the hole? A) normal curiosity. B) easier to judge how to handle the traffic if you have a clue what the workers are going to do next. C) it's often easier than dealing with, "What are they doing?" "Why can't I go that way?" "A flagman could do your job. You should be fighting crime." "Does the bus to Brockton Center stop along here?" "Is there a shoe repair shop around here and what are the hours?" "How do I get to Crestwood Rd. in Barrington, Rhode Island from here? I have to pick up my cousin in 20 minutes."
> 
> I pay a LOT of attention to the street to protect my job and monitor the traffic, but I'm only human and can't stand complicated questions.


Just give random directions that sound good. By the time they realize they're even more lost they'll be long gone and will have probably forgotten you. If they do happen to remember, you can always say that they must have taken a wrong turn.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> I have a friend who is a recently retired high ranking NYPD officer and he told me the same thing. I've had him out here on a few ride alongs and he was amazed at the difference between the two departments.... and that's not only referring to the uniforms.
> 
> We are the exact opposite. We shine our leather gear and our badges, and try to wear uniforms that look new. We actually have inspections by the watch commanders during some roll calls to ensure this. Officers who don't look "up to snuff," are taken aside and spoken to. They are the exception rather than the norm. (Check out the very first episode of Adam-12. It starts out with an inspection of the watch by a lieutenant at the back of the original North Hollywood Police Station, which I worked at back in the 90s.)
> 
> ...


Agree, While I was in uniform I did not mind if I had worked a shift or two but with the Marine in me I could not understand the attraction of looking like a bag of s***.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo (Dec 16, 2017)

Police are not certain, but with the Boston Marathon a few weeks away, there is concern.





Boston Police Uniforms Stolen From Weymouth Store


[/QUOTE]

if the concern is the BM, they should add something to all of the police uniforms that are working the marathon. Neon yellow hats? Lol…Who ever doesn’t have one on, give them a visit. Have at it folks…


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> "It's the BISHOP!!!!"


Speaking of the Bishop, if you have Netflix and haven't seen it watch Monty Python Almost the Truth.


----------

